# ‘Exterminating Angel’



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok another from face book and : Met Opera Live in HD: i have not viewed this opera. here is a review.
http://observer.com/2017/10/opera-review-exterminating-angel-is-dead-on-arrival-at-the-met/


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Same as ever with these modern opera big deals. Sheesh '_Walls of sound_'.

Is anyone rushing to the record stores (itunes if you prefer) to listen again at home? The vast majority of attendees will have little desire to ever hear it again.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

A very knowledgeable opera-loving friend of mine saw it at the Met and loved it. So did the _New York Times_ reviewer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm usually enthusiastic about the work of Thomas Adès but the plot for _Exterminating Angel_ is such that I think I'd prefer to acquaint myself with the movie that it's based on before checking out the opera itself.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> Same as ever with these modern opera big deals. Sheesh '_Walls of sound_'.
> 
> Is anyone rushing to the record stores (itunes if you prefer) to listen again at home? The vast majority of attendees will have little desire to ever hear it again.


Sadly that is true. Contemporary music fans are often always rushing off to see the next new thing. However, I saw Exterminating Angel when it was at Covent Garden and loved it. I hope it will be revived, because I will definitely see it again if it is.

N.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

The Conte said:


> Contemporary music fans are often always rushing off to see the next new thing.


Um . . . isn't that sort of . . . by definition?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> ok another from face book and : Met Opera Live in HD: i have not viewed this opera. here is a review.
> http://observer.com/2017/10/opera-review-exterminating-angel-is-dead-on-arrival-at-the-met/


It's my next one in the cinema, only 16 seats sold ( that includes 6 from our group)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> It's my next one in the cinema, only 16 seats sold ( that includes 6 from our group)


Having heard some of the music I will give it a miss.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Having heard some of the music I will give it a miss.


We will face it head on, if all fails we are in town and have a nice getting together after all.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think it's even being broadcast to cinemas here.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I listened to the stream from Salzburg, I listened to the stream from ROH, and I plan to listen from the Met on Friday (was there also one from opening night? If so I missed that). There was some talk of flying to NYC to see the show in the theater, but alas, we were not able to make that work. I am really looking forward to seeing it at the Live in HD, the first HD of the season I will have made it to.

I really wanted to see _Norma_, but it was a busy weekend. I suppose the weekend of _The Exterminating Angel_ is busy as well, but I am far more interested in this one.

EDIT: There is an upcoming audio stream from the Met! Friday, November 3.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm usually enthusiastic about the work of Thomas Adès but the plot for _Exterminating Angel_ is such that I think I'd prefer to acquaint myself with the movie that it's based on before checking out the opera itself.


I typically like exploring source material but especially after seeing a production of Thomas' _Hamlet_ that was more about the Shakespeare play than the opera, I'm far more hesitant.

I find exploring source material more interesting for understanding what the composer and librettist changed, how changing the form changed the presentation of the material, and spurred changes in the story.

I had meant to watch the film, but I haven't had a chance. And I'm not going to squeeze it in now. I'll just give another pass at the synopsis before I see the opera.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> I had meant to watch the film, but I haven't had a chance. And I'm not going to squeeze it in now. I'll just give another pass at the synopsis before I see the opera.


Great film. By all means, see it eventually!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I did buy the DVD of Ades' The Tempest which also has Audrey Luna singing Prospero, also in dog-whistle register. Although her voice is impressive for simply being able to sing what I think are high F's and G's, the music is unenjoyable and her words up there are, of course, unintelligible in so high a register. Although I read a couple of reviewers who hated Act I, were meh about Act II and loved Act III, I only made it halfway through Act I. 

I may again try, someday when I am feeling especially open-minded. If that ever happens. When I have an unwatched/unlistened DVD of Don Carlo with Kaufmann, Harteros, Semenchuk, Salminen, and Halfvarson, and 11 CDs coming of Andras Schiff playing Beethoven, two new (to me) DVDs of Salome, etc., on and on, why would I? And they will have to exterminate these angels without me.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Just saw the movie. I think that's just about enough for me sans music. Very intriguing film noir.


----------

